# Wtb; race ski



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 6, 2012)

looking for a 175-180 ish race ski....need something to help me keep up with my daughter while chasing her around a race couse....


----------



## Cheese (Feb 6, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> looking for a 175-180 ish race ski....need something to help me keep up with my daughter while chasing her around a race couse....



Slalom or Giant Slalom?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 7, 2012)

gs...something that wont chatter, get bounced around at high speeds


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 7, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Slalom or Giant Slalom?



175-180 is not a SL ski. Sl skis only go to 165 cm! 

Anyways, back to the original topic. I would look for a womens GS ski...IE 23m radius turn. Either that, if you want to have a little fun too, look at the Nordica Firearrow 80 pro in the 178, IMHO...


----------



## hammer (Feb 7, 2012)

I like my Fischer Progressor 9+ skis...they are more of a cheater race ski but they have worked out well for me as a front side carver (even though I'm more of skidder).  Even did OK in some light shallow powder.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 7, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> 175-180 is not a SL ski. Sl skis only go to 165 cm!



Agreed, just checking.

If you're not interested in working for every turn you might want to look at the Volkl Racetiger.  It's got more side-cut than a lot of other GS skis but still has enough stiffness to keep it underfoot at speed.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> gs...something that wont chatter, get bounced around at high speeds





hammer said:


> I like my Fischer Progressor 9+ skis...they are more of a cheater race ski but they have worked out well for me as a front side carver (even though I'm more of skidder).  Even did OK in some light shallow powder.



Very happy with my Progressor 9+. I should probably move up to something closer to race stock for Night League, but they've been serving me pretty well. Plus they don't kill me if I want to go ski the bumps after I'm done racing.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 7, 2012)

hammer said:


> I like my Fischer Progressor 9+ skis...they are more of a cheater race ski but they have worked out well for me as a front side carver (even though I'm more of skidder).  Even did OK in some light shallow powder.



I demoed next years Fischers yesterday.  I skied the Progressor 950(new model for next year), and the SC4(I think that is the name), the true cheater ski.  And while the Progessor was not bad, it was nowhere even close to the real cheater ski.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2012)

is $300 with bindings a decent price for a used progressor 9+?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Fische...otn=21&pmod=170773752744&ps=54#ht_6692wt_1188


----------



## hammer (Feb 7, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> is $300 with bindings a decent price for a used progressor 9+?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Fische...otn=21&pmod=170773752744&ps=54#ht_6692wt_1188



I bought mine at the Wachusett ski swap for about that price but mine didn't have any chips in the topsheet and the bases and edges just needed a shop tune.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> is $300 with bindings a decent price for a used progressor 9+?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Fische...otn=21&pmod=170773752744&ps=54#ht_6692wt_1188



Curious why it's listed as 175cm when it says 160 on the skis ....

I got mine new from Suburban for about $500.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Curious why it's listed as 175cm when it says 160 on the skis ....
> 
> I got mine new from Suburban for about $500.



thought the same but i think they have several for sale and probably are sloppy/lazy about pics


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> thought the same but i think they have several for sale and probably are sloppy/lazy about pics



Either way seems pricey for 2 year old beat up demos. I have a hard time finding anything on ebay these days that isn't overpriced and usually end up going new for a few bucks more.


Give Philpug an PM if you want something new. He usually comes up with a pretty good deal for forum users.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2012)

This looks like a pretty sweet deal. What's the difference between the GS and the GSR?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkl-Racet...l-/190631724960?pt=Skiing&hash=item2c628947a0


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Give Philpug an PM if you want something new. He usually comes up with a pretty good deal for forum users.



i'm really just keeping an eye out for an excellent opportunity. i vacillate between wanting a fat ski & gs/carver ski


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> This looks like a pretty sweet deal. What's the difference between the GS and the GSR?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkl-Racet...l-/190631724960?pt=Skiing&hash=item2c628947a0



Dont know for sure, but based on the size and radius I would say that it is the womens FIS version.  Pretty popular for some of the better men racers in different leagues as there is more to the ski than cheaters, but most people could not ski a mens FIS GS ski properly.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 7, 2012)

i should have clarified....looking for a used set up..wont be my primary ski..but would like to have for icier days


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 7, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i should have clarified....looking for a used set up..wont be my primary ski..but would like to have for icier days



Check with Peak at Killington. They have a decent selection of used race skis "softened" up just for you!


----------



## Cheese (Feb 7, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> is $300 with bindings a decent price for a used progressor 9+?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Fische...otn=21&pmod=170773752744&ps=54#ht_6692wt_1188



If you really intend to rip these at high speeds on solid surfaces a "demo" binding may not be your best choice.  A better option would be to find a shop near a resort and check out their bargain basement of pre-owned race skis.  A lot of race skis wind up in the racks after only a season or two of racing.  As long as they still have camber and plenty of edge left, they'll probably last a good long time.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> This looks like a pretty sweet deal. What's the difference between the GS and the GSR?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkl-Racet...l-/190631724960?pt=Skiing&hash=item2c628947a0



i put these on my ebay watch list and QTY was 2.  an hour later down to 1 and now up to 3???


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2012)

Cheese said:


> If you really intend to rip these at high speeds on solid surfaces a "demo" binding may not be your best choice.



i'm not really a ripper. i just want something for the hardpack days and the very occasional nastar run when my kids want to do it.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 8, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i'm not really a ripper. i just want something for the hardpack days and the very occasional nastar run when my kids want to do it.



Doh!  This changes things a bit.  I wouldn't recommend a race stock GS ski for all day/all mountain.  Race stock skis will be great in the Nastar course, but once you're done those runs, a race ski will be a handful for the remainder of the day.   Even the womens models are going to be rough in bumps and crud and that's what the majority of NE resorts turn into by mid day.  I also wouldn't recommend a fat ski for this purpose but there are plenty of recommendations from others to use a fat ski for this purpose in an alternate thread.  If I were you, I'd take the Progressor advice.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 8, 2012)

Look a the Fischer WC RC (or its successor)-- supposedly one step down from the cheater-- I love em-- ride on rails on ice, very stable at higher speeds, and relatively versatile for such a stable ski....


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

progressor 9+ 175 cm dropped to $199...  trying to resist the urge to BUY NOW

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Fische...?pt=Skiing&hash=item27c34e9d5a#ht_6692wt_1073


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> progressor 9+ 175 cm dropped to $199...  trying to resist the urge to BUY NOW
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Fische...?pt=Skiing&hash=item27c34e9d5a#ht_6692wt_1073



Resist the urge! 2 seasons worth of Demo's...Nah Spend a couple more for new skis. More bang for your buck!


----------



## gymnast46 (Feb 10, 2012)

The Progressor 9 has served me VERY well. 

We have one pair 2011 new on closeout for $619 with bindings - 180 cm.  At checkout apply the coupon code of GOFAST to get another $70 off.


----------

